
Pay Off Student Loans with BrowseU - browseu
http://mypocketjingles.blogspot.com/2015/11/pay-off-student-loans-with-browseu.html
======
kup0
Login/Register pages are not HTTPS-secured.

This is a huge flaw/oversight and renders me extremely skeptical of the
service and those running it, because it is an Internet 101 type of mistake
that no one should be making these days.

Let me guess, my password is probably stored in plain text in a database
somewhere. If you don't make changes quickly, it's not going to take long for
someone to take advantage of your lack of security.

